# Ford LWB C class 2.2TD remap experience



## hiacekim (Feb 14, 2012)

This is from someone who has done it,..Van CHAUSSON FLASH 03 2008 5k on clock
Bought my van privately from Nottinghamshire this October,the story so far..
Hi when i drove the van home , not hanging about 65/70 6Th gear A1 road cruise on. 160miles I got according to the fuel computer ....27 mpg Bearing in mind the engine has only done a total of 5k in 4 years, so might give better as it beds in and loosens up? (here's praying)
I was quite surprised at the fact even on A1 hilly sections the 140 BHP engine plodded along without having to change down.

NEXT POST..remap done £150
Now it is 172BHP and torque increased from 350 nm to 410 nm
Going to the rally this weekend that's a run of 200 miles ,I am going to top up fuel and refill on return.
I will be in a position to sing the changes or mourn them....will let you know next Monday .Kim 
Results 23mpg OMG!!!! thats 70mph cruise on, that, and in that wind we had,blowing us all over the place.

NEXT POST
Hi all ,have just completed first 500 miles of driving with the Elite remap.
Back now from a weekend in the new forest and then a peppa pig world trip...no, I stayed in the van all day (Figuring out the Webasto diesel heater, why once I got it started did it keep stopping ?) whilst my wife took 2 of our grandchildren around Christmas piggy land.

These are my Initial thoughts...The map changes... pull aways and town type driving..I have to be conscious of the power and make allowances like short shifting and being light on the go peddle. The van wants to be a car ,off the line and town type motoring have to be watched as you can find yourself getting caught up with the dashing about all the cars are doing ...the van will do this but with the consequence of high consumption. 
On return from the Essex rally , I found that I had achieved 23 MPG this was a wake up call to me, and all the cruise at 70 and trying to drive as a car had shown in consumption big time .
This last trip ,.... care on not racing with the traffic and a 60MPH cruise on the motorway..occasional 70ish to pass Idiots driving slower than this in second lane,allowed for, produced 28.3mpg for overall 200+ mile trip. 
The torque is there and as long I drive to allow for it ,the cruise control and the need for gear changes minimised, is worth the change. There was little difference to pre- mapping consumption.... well, the trip was showing 29.7 mpg for a while but town and overtaking driving took its toll. Still more patience(and Diazepam) might give a little more MPG , Kim 
Share 
Share this post on Twitter
Share this


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There is a significant link to mpg and driving style.On the last truck I could get 20% better economy when cruising at 50mph compared to 60mph,I realise it's stating the obvious but go easy on the right foot if you want better fuel economy. 

Also be aware of the extra torque and the effect on the transmission.I had to have the clutch replaced after the re map but that was on a Fiat.The clutch plate itself wasn't badly worn but the surface was glazed with evidence of overheating.


----------



## hiacekim (Feb 14, 2012)

You are right,it takes a new mindset to swap from my Volvo to the van...the temptation to drive like a car is strong in this one. I can understand that you could glaze your plates if you are not careful,but slip roads and junctions are a breeze.......


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have the same engine in my x type Jag and it is mapped at 155bhp as standard. I have heared of owners getting 197bhp when remapped. The Jag engine does have a different set of manifolds and a slightly different cam according to Jaguar. So there is a lot of remapping potential and then you can look at changing manifolds etc. There are loads of Jag 2.2 engines about.


----------



## hiacekim (Feb 14, 2012)

Jezport said:


> I have the same engine in my x type Jag and it is mapped at 155bhp as standard. I have heared of owners getting 197bhp when remapped. The Jag engine does have a different set of manifolds and a slightly different cam according to Jaguar. So there is a lot of remapping potential and then you can look at changing manifolds etc. There are loads of Jag 2.2 engines about.


I am very happy with it as it is now, all my tuning pennies go on my V70 20v turbo P1 :wink:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*remap*

I,ve been thinking about having my Ford Buccaneer 2.4dci remapped for ages.I don't want to go any quicker but etc torque for when I tow would come in handy!!It appears to average about 24 to 25 mpg now even when towing my racing car on two wheel lightweight trailer.Don't really want to end up with any less.I am told the Vantuner in London is the chap to use!!But am in Warwickshire so a may have to take a trip down.


----------



## hiacekim (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: remap*



robrace said:


> I,ve been thinking about having my Ford Buccaneer 2.4dci remapped for ages.I don't want to go any quicker but etc torque for when I tow would come in handy!!It appears to average about 24 to 25 mpg now even when towing my racing car on two wheel lightweight trailer.Don't really want to end up with any less.I am told the Vantuner in London is the chap to use!!But am in Warwickshire so a may have to take a trip down.


Remaps google 
http://www.eliteremaps.com/dealers.asp?zoom=5&ID=1066#
They did mine £150
Or 
http://www.quantumtuning.co.uk/

You will not have to travel far and there's not much between any of them unless you want a fully personalised map ..rolling road ££££££ 
Pm me for anything else

Kim


----------

